# Path Rat



## chitown (Aug 16, 2014)

Here is my little path racer rat. Specialized rock hopper with some 70's raingutters, flipped 1936 ladies bars and my frankinsaddle made from Vetta mtn bike seat carcass, an old Schwinn Approved 70's suburban saddle hardware and some customized padding and re-upholstered. I need some nicer tires/wheel set to finish but it should be a fun rider on the gravel and dirt paths in the area.








Here are some progression shots of the saddle. I used a memory foam pad and carved it with a dremel and abrasive pads. The front spring is modified from a 50's pearsons saddle (chopped & heated and re-bent coil to fit)


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 16, 2014)

*Very tastefully done*

Great mix of components. Sweet bike.


----------



## mike j (Aug 17, 2014)

Looks like a fun bike, great job on the seat. Nice idea, finished well.


----------



## kelvinwo (Aug 19, 2014)

Great Job in building up with the seats


atlanta employment attorney


----------

